# So it turns out the 'nub theory' is alot of s**te!



## xcarlydx

Had my private scan today and we're team.....

Blue, again! 

Nub theory on my 12 weeks scan would suggest a girl definitely so I don't know what happened with that! Kinda convinced myself it was going to be a girl so having some mixed feelings of obvious happiness seeing my lovely baby and disappointment that it wasn't the girl i'd hope for and was expecting. I will obviously love my son just the same, just wanted to warn people not to rely on nub theory too heavily!


----------



## lauandbump

Congratulations on your little man hun :) I'm sure once you get used to the idea you will be totally excited and 100% looking forward to another boy. xxx


----------



## JacquiKeren

i totally agree with you on that one. My 12 week scan had a really obvious girl nub...infact everyone i asked said it was 100% girl. Well my wee bubs is a boy! i couldnt be happier tho! x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations on your second blue bump :hugs: xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

nub theory is just that 'theory' im certainly not relying on it lol thats why im total team yellow i figure i cant be disapointed either way when give birth cos ill be looking at our beautiful baby xxx
congrats x


----------



## janeybaby

I was convinced I was expecting a girl again until a few weeks ago when I had the most vivid dream it was a boy...... todays private gender scan showed a boy :) even though we have 2 girls and a boy.... a girl would have been nice as my girls are not my DH's but 2 of each is lovely.

Congrats on your little man :)


----------



## xcarlydx

Thankyou for the support ladies, I posted a thread a few weeks back asking how accurate nub theory was and someone sent me a link to some tests that had been done which said it to be 92% accurate! It's just totally threw me because I was so convinced I was having a girl, I actually cried in the toilets after my scan (I feel horrible admitting that) I had a miscarriage back in March and I can't help but think that could have been the girl I've always wanted. I already love my baby anyway I'm just feeling quite shitty right now, and feel guilty for feeling shitty! Ah vicious cycle :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

i decided to stay team yellow cos i would love a baby boy and convinced its a boy :) but know if i wait till birth ill be sooooo happy with whatever :) x


----------



## Katiie

I chose to stay team yellow too! Only because my OH convinced me, I won't be dissapointed either way!

But congratulations on your little man! (I secretly am hoping for a blue bump!)


----------



## Nyn

aww hunny :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I admit I was upset when I found out that ds2 was a boy.. it's a horrible feeling..I'd kinda convinced myself that he was a girl.. just let yourself go through those feelings and cry when you need to, it helps :hugs: . You already know this but you will feel better hun and your little boy will be amazing. It's also brilliant to have 2 little boys playing together it's wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Rees

My mum doesn't understand why people want one of each, and she has one of each :haha:

Initially I thought this baby would be a boy, but I'm now experiencing the same things over and over again like I did with DD and we were team yellow and I think that this is now a girl!

I don't put much trust in the nub/skull theory as it's all dependant on the picture of the scan and how zoomed in they are. I see them as just a bit of fun, and if they're right then cool :) if not, then oh well, it was a bit of fun :) The NHS scan's aren't always accurate, again it depends on how well they can see what's there!

:hugs:


----------



## torilou

I dont put much trust in the theory but have still posted my pic but its all just for fun really, really sorry to hear your upset, Im sure in a few days you'll feel better and knowing already may help with the bonding, dont feel guilty as im sure a awful lot of women go through the same feelings whether they admit it or not xxx


----------



## lauralou25

I was the same everyone said ure having a girl by scan bump weight gain etc but i just knew in my head boy partly because i didnt wanna be dissapointed and sure enough rhere was a little willy at the scan lol i was a bit like oh to begon with bit now im really happy ille have two boys my oh said from about 8weeks bubba was a boy and he was righ! X


----------



## girlygirl:)

I thought boy from the nub theory as well, but I'm having a girl. Congrats on your boy, :) xxx


----------



## 88Keys2

I was convinced we were having a boy and was surprised and upset when the scan showed a girl. I kind of felt like my boy had been taken away! Don't worry; the feeling will eventually pass. Congratulations on a healthy baby. :)


----------



## MegMomma

After looking at your nub pic, that and skull look very boyish to me.. the spine is pretty curved it your pic! Wish I would have given input for ya!


----------



## Alpinestars

Congratulations on your boy hun -I think your honesty is really admirable 
Since we lost our Son in 2005 I have almost craved another Son. I have since had 2 daughters I found out at 20wks and apart of me felt sad that I was having a girl not a boy I felt terribly guilty, especially Experiencing the loss of a child, that with out doubt what counts is a healthy baby that we can nurture, but we cant help our yearnings It seems in life - in so many situations we crave what we can not have
It goes with out saying, with in a few days/weeks we named our daughter(s) and started to buy things for her, and the idea of "her" became real and the love flooded in. Just like when I held her for the first time - and now - well they're amazing
Im due in Dec/Jan and this will be our last child I've decided not to find out as this time I can truly say im just happy and grateful to be pregnant (mc, older mum etc)
You know you'll be fine, I think especially when you start naming and buying things, he will be that much more real
Much love
Jo
X


----------



## hayley x

Alpinestars said:


> Congratulations on your boy hun -I think your honesty is really admirable
> Since we lost our Son in 2005 I have almost craved another Son. I have since had 2 daughters I found out at 20wks and apart of me felt sad that I was having a girl not a boy I felt terribly guilty, especially Experiencing the loss of a child, that with out doubt what counts is a healthy baby that we can nurture, but we cant help our yearnings It seems in life - in so many situations we crave what we can not have
> It goes with out saying, with in a few days/weeks we named our daughter(s) and started to buy things for her, and the idea of "her" became real and the love flooded in. Just like when I held her for the first time - and now - well they're amazing
> Im due in Dec/Jan and this will be our last child I've decided not to find out as this time I can truly say im just happy and grateful to be pregnant (mc, older mum etc)
> You know you'll be fine, I think especially when you start naming and buying things, he will be that much more real
> Much love
> Jo
> X

Huge :hugs: so sorry to read about your baby boy. this pregnancy is our last and I was desperate for another boy, the last chance of seeing a son grow up. I think its natural to want the same sex baby to the one you lost. I really hope you have another boy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Alpinestars

Thanks hayley - I'm sorry to see you too have experienced SIDS and the sad sad loss of a dear Son x thank you for kind message it means alot to know that people understand xxxxxx


----------



## mummylove

congrats on ur little man. People av said from nub theory that we are aving a boy. I dont av my scan till week thursday but im not expecting it to be a boy, we will soon see at the scan. U ladies must be strong to stay team yellow, I couldnt wait that long lol


----------



## Just in time

I am glad to have found this post. I too have been told "girl" according to the nub theory, and wished I never asked!! 
DH and I would like a boy, as we already have a girl and spoke about only have 2 children, so this is our last chance for a boy. When I got all of the 'girl' responses I was really disappointed... so Im glad to hear that that it is not so reliable as people are claiming. 
I too am sorry for how your feeling, and Im sure when your little boy arrives you couldnt imagine having anything other than him :)


----------



## SKAV

xcarlydx said:


> Thankyou for the support ladies, I posted a thread a few weeks back asking how accurate nub theory was and someone sent me a link to some tests that had been done which said it to be 92% accurate! It's just totally threw me because I was so convinced I was having a girl, I actually cried in the toilets after my scan (I feel horrible admitting that) I had a miscarriage back in March and I can't help but think that could have been the girl I've always wanted. I already love my baby anyway I'm just feeling quite shitty right now, and feel guilty for feeling shitty! Ah vicious cycle :(

aah!! how much I understand.. I have two boys and this would be my last try for a girl..I just want a little girl to complete our family.. I completely understand how you feel!! I will have my u/s on the 4th Oct.. I feel so scared about and am freaking out...:wacko:


----------



## starfairy

I am glad you posted this. My scan is 99% girl according to the nub theory. But my gut says that we're having a boy. 

Of course, I could be completely wrong and we may still be having a girl although I'll be happy with either. So my intuition may not be completely %$&* afterall.


----------



## bababel

The nub theory is total BS, but it's fun. There really is NO WAY to tell before 14 weeks at the VERY earliest aside from that new blood test. My baby also had a "female" nub at the 12 week ultrasound and mine is a boy too! But still....CONGRATS ON THE BOY!


----------



## Morgan85

My ultrasound place won't even comment on gender until week 17 just because of this happening to people. Congrats on your little boy! :)


----------



## tiggerz

xcarlydx said:


> Thankyou for the support ladies, I posted a thread a few weeks back asking how accurate nub theory was and someone sent me a link to some tests that had been done which said it to be 92% accurate! It's just totally threw me because I was so convinced I was having a girl, I actually cried in the toilets after my scan (I feel horrible admitting that) I had a miscarriage back in March and I can't help but think that could have been the girl I've always wanted. I already love my baby anyway I'm just feeling quite shitty right now, and feel guilty for feeling shitty! Ah vicious cycle :(

Ahh bless your heart, I can understand how you must be feeling - I've tried really hard not to think to much into which gender baby is - but it's difficult not thinking of one or the other fitting into your ideal isn't it!! We all know you will love your little boy with all your heart - don't beat yourself up hunny - you're entitled to feel the way you are after kinda bonding with what you thought was a little girl ((hugs))


----------



## Locksley27

I truly believe in the nub theory. I am a member of a forum that looks at ultrasound photos from women posting nub shots from 12weeks and up and about 99% of the time they are correct. One of the main ladies that looks is a trained sonographer who has done this for many years. The problem with looking at the nub is that baby has to be in a perfect position for it to work. And with LO moving around alot it is really hard to tell and easy to mess up. I posted my pic on there and was told that baby was not in a good position to tell. But my Dr at 12 weeks who did the scan along with the tech said flat out that the nub looked very girly and I am having a girl. I am sorry that you didnt get what you were hoping for, I have been there I have 3 boys and am just now getting a girl. Just know that unless a person really knows what they are looking at it isnt very accurate, but with a trained person it very much has a high success rate of being correct.:hugs:


----------



## bke

I admire your honesty.. I think those that say they don't care at all about gender are either very unique or .. lying. :blush: I can imagine your pain. Specially because you were expecting a girl. It will be short-lived though I´m sure but just let yourself feel bad about not having a girl and don't beat yourself up about it. It´s completely normal!! Just remember too celebrate your healthy boy as well. It can happen both at the same time. :thumb up:

In other news .. I believe in the nub-theory and really think that if its correctly used it can be very accurate. On the other hand.. it is VERY often wrongly used for example when the angle is bad, baby is really upside down (sometimes the tech doesn't even tell you that) or something. I am really sorry that it didn't work for you. 

Hang in there honey. This feeling will be gone before you know it! :hugs:


----------

